# Funny MAC Live Chat



## lovemichelle (Nov 2, 2005)

Michelle: I was wondering what are the Glimmershimmers?
Jennifer: Might I ask if you've seen them in publication already?
Michelle: Just promo pics online
Jennifer: No kidding! On a forum of some sort?
Michelle: yes
Jennifer: That cracks me up. It's a good thing we are well trained, because you guys keep us on our toes!
Michelle: I dont know how they get the pics and stuff so early
Jennifer: It's a wonder to us as well...
Jennifer: In my opinion, they are very similar to the All-Over Liquid Shimmer from Stila. Are you familiar with that product at all?
Jennifer: I can't get over how ahead of the game the general public is!


----------



## Chelsea (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol!!!


----------



## speakerpunk (Nov 2, 2005)

Lucky you for getting a csr that knows her stuff!  Verrrry refreshing...and funny


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *speakerpunk* 
_Lucky you for getting a csr that knows her stuff!  Verrrry refreshing...and funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah and boy can she talk... we've been chatting for like 30 mins!


----------



## Chelsea (Nov 2, 2005)

she was nice. i talked to a MEAN girl


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_she was nice. i talked to a MEAN girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? Who was that? What did she do?

This girl is very helpful.. Talked for 56 minutes!


----------



## user4 (Nov 3, 2005)

i always get people who like answer the question and then like cut u off before u even have a chance to ask something else...


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 3, 2005)

oh gosh i've had nothing but awesome chats with them! amy, michelle, jennifer, stacey are the ones who know me by name! lol =)


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i always get people who like answer the question and then like cut u off before u even have a chance to ask something else..._

 
A lot of them are like that. I hate that. I'm always like "why are you rushing me?" They apologize and then just rush you some more.


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha that was cute!


----------



## liz749 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol thats funny.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Nov 29, 2008)

she was really nice awww .. i've also had experience with people rushing me when i need to ask multiple questions


----------

